
Twitter Followers Vanish Amid Inquiries into Fake Accounts - montrose
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/01/31/technology/social-media-bots-investigations.html
======
verst
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16274811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16274811)

